# L'uva Bella Chilean Juice



## pjd (Jan 24, 2012)

I just recieved the order form from L'uva Bella for thier Chilean Juice. So many to choose from. I will be ordering eight to ten buckets this year. I am trying to choose between the Malbec and the Petit Syrah. It's a sure sign of spring when that order form arrives!


----------



## Flem (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, I received it too. They said they should have the new pricing by 
mid-February with the first truck arriving on March 30th.


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2012)

I"m planning on headed over on Mar 30th, is anyone else going that day?


----------



## Flem (Jan 24, 2012)

Definitely a possibility.


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe we can get together for lunch while we are there. Who else would be interested in meeting at Luva's on March 30th?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 24, 2012)

I probably cant do the 30th but I'll be heading over shortly thereafter. Looking forward to some new buckets. Need to get bottling some stuff next month or I'll have to order from Consumers Produce in May.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 24, 2012)

Would someone be good enough to post the order form? For some reason, it will not be on their site until February. Thanks.

I will try to be there on the 30th.


----------



## Julie (Jan 24, 2012)

Here you go Rocky, there is no prices as of yet, they will be posted mid February, I cannot upload the form but here is the list


Distributed by: L'uva Bella Juice Company Call in order: 330-536-6450 
6597 Center Road, St. Rt 224, Lowellville 44436	Fax in order: 330-536-6339 
Name:	Phone Number: 
Street: 
City/State:	Email: 
*Best days to place orders are Mon., Tues. and Wed. 
ln #	COLOR	VARIETY ( 23L - 6.0 gallon pail)	QTY.	PRICE	EXTENDED
Order taken 
Expected pick up 
1208	RED	Barbera 
1219	RED	Cabernet Franc 
1220	RED	Cabernet Sauvignon 
1224	RED	Carmenere 
1240	RED	Malbec 
1244	RED	Merlot 
1253	RED	Petit Syrah 
1256	RED	Pinot Noir 
1265	RED	Sangiovese 
1269	RED	Syrah 
1280	RED	Zinfandel 

1308	WHITE	Chardonnay 
1317	WHITE	Gewurztraminer 
1331	WHITE	Moscatel Alejandria 
1341	WHITE	Pinot Grigio 
1344	WHITE	Riesling 
1350	WHITE	Sauvignon Blanc 
1351	WHITE	Semillon 
1353	WHITE	Thompson Seedless 
1376	WHITE	Viognier 
Make checks payable to L'uva Bella Juice Company 
Payment due on pick up TOTAL JUICE ORDER 
Cash, Check, Credit Card TOTAL DUE


----------



## Rocky (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you, Julie. That was very nice of you to take the time to enter all this. I will try to make it there on the 30th. Do you think we could bring some of our wines for a tasting or would the company frown on that?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 25, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Thank you, Julie. That was very nice of you to take the time to enter all this. I will try to make it there on the 30th. Do you think we could bring some of our wines for a tasting or would the company frown on that?



ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know but when it gets closer to March we can contact them and asked or a lot of brings a couple of bottles and we trade off.


----------



## almargita (Jan 25, 2012)

Hopefully the resturant will be open, the Pizza is great & also the fresh hot peppers! My Pinot Noir & Zinfandel is still under glass from last year.... Should be pretty tasty about now. Probably should think about bottling them........

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 25, 2012)

almargita said:


> Hopefully the resturant will be open, the Pizza is great & also the fresh hot peppers! My Pinot Noir & Zinfandel is still under glass from last year.... Should be pretty tasty about now. Probably should think about bottling them........
> 
> Al



That was my thought for the upcoming weeks. Try to get some bottling done to free up carboys.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 15, 2012)

Based on all the recent unexpected expenses, we probably will not get Chilean juice this year. Wasn't sure what to get, still not. May just let all age for the summer and make pee and some tropical breeze.


----------



## Flem (Feb 15, 2012)

Are you still going to go to the "meet and greet" on March 31?


----------



## Flem (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's a link to the L'uva Bella Chilean juice buckets with the prices. 

Best to contact www.luvabella.com 

I'm not good at posting links.


----------



## almargita (Feb 16, 2012)

Link comes up with a ad for Yahoo, no wine list.......

Al


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2012)

They don't have their list posted on their site as of yet. But I did get the current price list emailed to me last night, if anyone wants me to email them that send me a pm with your email address.


----------



## Flem (Feb 16, 2012)

Julie said:


> They don't have their list posted on their site as of yet. But I did get the current price list emailed to me last night, if anyone wants me to email them that send me a pm with your email address.



I tries to cut and paste it from their email to me and it didn't work.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's a pdf 

View attachment Bellochilean12.pdf


----------



## almargita (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Doug, got it......

Al


----------



## almargita (Feb 16, 2012)

Currently filtering my Pinot Noir & Zinfandel I got from Luva Bella last spring, will have to get ready to bottle next week to make room for this springs juice....
Looking at the new list will go for Whites this spring. My son already requested the Pinot Grigio. Looking for another bucket type that would make a nice med-sweet white.... Any suggestions???

Al


----------



## Flem (Feb 16, 2012)

I got the Muscato last year. You can backsweeten it to whatever level suits your taste. I only brought it back to 1.000 as I'm not crazy about real sweet wines. This year I am getting the Gewurtztraminer.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2012)

Flem said:


> I got the Muscato last year. You can backsweeten it to whatever level suits your taste. I only brought it back to 1.000 as I'm not crazy about real sweet wines. This year I am getting the Gewurtztraminer.



Flem, how do you like it sweetened to 1.000? I am not sure from your post but you say that this year you are getting a Gewurtztraminer, indicating that you may not be happy with the Moscato even sweetened to that level. Reason I am asking is I have 5 gallons of Muscat from which I will need 4 for blending. The last gallon was going to be sweetened somewhat as the Muscat fermented to dry is not a pleasant taste to me.


----------



## Flem (Feb 16, 2012)

The Muscato that I backsweetened to 1.000 was perfect for my wife and me. Just a hint of sweetness. I decided to get the Gewurtztraminer just to try something different. I'll get a couple of commercial bottles to see how I like the flavor profile before bottling it. 
I'll bring a bottle of the Muscato to the "meet and greet".


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2012)

Last spring I got the Malbec and a Zinfindal

The malbec i backsweeten to .998 and the zin i backsweeten to 1.004 and they have been bottled, I tried both of them in the last two weeks, wow are they good, I am definitely buying these this spring again. Actually, I was thinking of bringing the malbec and the zin for everyone to try.


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok, just placed my order:

Malbec
Zinfandel
Riesling
Sauvignon Blanc

And I will probably checking to see what they have extra at the end of April and pick up a couple of buckets.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Feb 28, 2012)

Julie said:


> Ok, just placed my order:
> 
> Malbec
> Zinfandel
> ...



Yup, did that already too. I got 3 buckets a Malbec, 1 Syrah, 3 Chardonnay and 1 Viognier. I plan on blending the Syrah and Vionier in the spirit of "Cote De Rotie" 

Julie, I'm interested in your Backsweetening of your Malbec? just going to .998 kept it dry tasting? I would surely like to try some at the Meet and Greet


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2012)

shoebiedoo said:


> Yup, did that already too. I got 3 buckets a Malbec, 1 Syrah, 3 Chardonnay and 1 Viognier. I plan on blending the Syrah and Vionier in the spirit of "Cote De Rotie"
> 
> Julie, I'm interested in your Backsweetening of your Malbec? just going to .998 kept it dry tasting? I would surely like to try some at the Meet and Greet



Yes, it kept it dry but not real dry, I'm really enjoying it. I plan on bringing a bottle of that plus, my Zinfandel- backsweeten to 1.004, I believe, also bringing a Montepulciano-this is a year and half old did an MLF on it and really want to hear others opinion on it AND my candy cane wine.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 28, 2012)

Julie said:


> Ok, just placed my order:
> 
> Malbec
> Zinfandel
> ...



Julie, how did you place your order? Did you call and say you would pick up on the 31st? That is the best that I could do .


----------



## Julie (Feb 28, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Julie, how did you place your order? Did you call and say you would pick up on the 31st? That is the best that I could do .



I faxed it from work, with the pickup date of March 31st, I should get an email confirmation back within the next couple of days. This is what I did last year and it worked well. 

I'm also planning on going out towards the end of April, so if any of you guys want to meet again, we can make plans on the 31st for a second meet and greet


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 29, 2012)

I wanted to make this trip but won't be able to. If there is anyone going from my area that could pick up a bucket for me, I could help pay for the gas .


----------



## Rocky (Feb 29, 2012)

I am all set. Called in my order today for 3 Cabs, a Riesling, a Sauv. Blanc and 2 Viogniers. Gotta keep my Bride stocked with whites! I have about 90 gallons in carboys or demijohn right now, most of which is red.


----------



## Flem (Feb 29, 2012)

Holy cow, guys! I'm only planning on the Gewurtztraminer. All my "jugs" are full and I have a kit waiting in the wings. Don't know if I can free up another before March 31.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 29, 2012)

I know what you mean Mike. I have to do some serious bottling between now and then. All I have in empty carboys at present are 2 sixes and 2 fives. Come on, Amazon! Rocky needs a new pair of sixes!


----------



## Julie (Feb 29, 2012)

I hear ya, I have about 50 gallons I need to bottle but just haven't had the time. We are thinking of getting the scuppernong bottled tonight that will free up a 5 and a 3, need the three for the blueberry/pom I started last night and the 5 I'll save for Luva, I usually use 5 gallon and 1 gallon carboys for my juice buckets.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 29, 2012)

Flem said:


> Holy cow, guys! I'm only planning on the Gewurtztraminer. All my "jugs" are full and I have a kit waiting in the wings. Don't know if I can free up another before March 31.



If you need one I'm sure I can spare one or 2 for you..... I plan on bottling some reds soon.


----------



## Flem (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, Doug. I appreciate the offer and might take you up on it. I do have a couple of fives that I could combine with ones like Julie does. I'll figure something out. Thanks, again!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 29, 2012)

Let me know. I have 2 6's that are in use with pee but that will be transferrd out before the 30th and I should have a couple of 5's available if you need them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 29, 2012)

You guys all have little issue's, quit your snibbling. Bottle your wine or go get more carboys. You know you need and want them!! LMAO Just kidding kinda. I was thinking the same as you guys this past weekend and went crazy bottling until I ran out of corks after about 7 carboys. I sent Lafite and email on Sunday stating I neened them asap and they told me I'd have them in about 10 days and thats with my logo on them! Now thats service.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 5, 2012)

Faxing my order over today.

Barbera
Petit Syrah
Gewutztraminer
Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 22, 2012)

The Chilean Juice arrived today and is ready for pick up!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll be picking mine up this coming Saturday since I can no longer make the 31st.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 24, 2012)

Picked up my juice this morning, they were busy. Stopped at Julie's on the way home to drop off some wine that she wanted to try. Got some wine in return. Good seeing Mike and Julie. Came home and ferries my 4 buckets to the cellar.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Mar 28, 2012)

What time is everyone planning on arriving Saturday?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2012)

I believe it was 11:30am


----------



## Julie (Mar 28, 2012)

Yup, we will be there around 11:30, picking up my juice buckets first and then parking out front


----------



## Flem (Mar 28, 2012)

I heard the Moderators are buying lunch for the rest of us. Come hungry! LOL


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

Flem said:


> I heard the Moderators are buying lunch for the rest of us. Come hungry! LOL


 Whew, thank God I'm a super moderator.


----------



## Flem (Mar 29, 2012)

Smart a$$! Just for that, you buy drinks too.


----------

